# Twilight Saga



## lalena2148 (Jul 12, 2008)

I literally bought Twilight on a whim for a summer read last week. I started it Saturday night, finished it mid day Sunday. 
Then on Sunday I bought the next two and was finished by 1AM Wed.

Honestly, I was questioning why a 25 year old would like a YA novel but it's awesome. I literally couldn't put the thing down! It's a supernatural/romance novel. But to me, the romance was awesome because of the 2 main characters and their differences. I guess the tension made it more enjoyable. 

The next, and last, book "Breaking Dawn" comes out Aug. 2nd. I already preordered it! 

So anyone else read it?
Anyone else excited about Breaking Dawn?

Excited about the movie that comes out 12.12.08??


----------



## missyscove (Jul 12, 2008)

They were the first 3 books I read after I got my kindle. 

I'm really hoping that Breaking Dawn comes out in kindle edition the same day it comes out in hardback.


----------



## ChandieLee (Jul 12, 2008)

LOVE the Twilight Saga!! I'm actually going to Midnight Release party for Breaking Dawn. :biggrin2:Totally excited!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 12, 2008)

I bought it on a whim as well - I kept seeing it in the bookstore and hearing about it everywhere and I finally just got it... and like you, I finished all three books in about a week. LOL. I'm 29 - so uh, I guess that makes me worse. I'm a little troubled that it's written for 12 year olds to be honest, cause there's a lot of um.. tension in it, but ah, kids are growing up way faster now. 

I enjoyed them, and also pre-ordered the next book. my only thing is I'm not a big fan of Bella to be honest - she's a little whiny and selfish and unappreciative.... but, that's the only thing I'm not a fan of. 



Nadia


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 12, 2008)

I've read all three books there are, and have any of you seen this?! http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/midnightsun.html

Looks soooooo good, aswell!

I'm a total Jacob fan, but am all for Edward and Bella, she can leave all the Jacob Blacks in the world for me!  

However, I am 15.  I am probably doing to the mightnight thing, too... My 23 year old sister is taking me, lol, and she's going to buy me the book, too! (She reads the books aswell!)


----------



## lalena2148 (Jul 12, 2008)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> I'm a little troubled that it's written for 12 year olds to be honest, cause there's a lot of um.. tension in it, but ah, kids are growing up way faster now.
> 
> I enjoyed them, and also pre-ordered the next book. my only thing is I'm not a big fan of Bella to be honest - she's a little whiny and selfish and unappreciative.... but, that's the only thing I'm not a fan of.



Yeah, there is a lot of tension.:shock: It's actually...kinda hot! Unlike some other books I read, there's always that 'they want to but they can't' thing going on. But I was also surprised that it was made for YA. But that also has me not quite sure how they may do a 'woohoo' scene in Breaking Dawn.

Yeah, Bella cries WAY too much. I wish Alice would slap her, but then she'd probably knock her head right off her shoulders! 

I was actually thinking today, it's REALLY selfish for her to ask Edward to change her. He's the one person that doesn't want to see her lose her humanity and see her in pain. Why would she want to put him through that?!?! GAHH! I would, lets say if I were human and my hubby was a vampire (which would also be kinda hot ), put him through seeing me in pain. Maybe she should wait a few more years before she makes her decision. I think Edwards got the right idea.

Did anyone read the 1st chapter of Breaking Dawn? They released an exerpt online and the full one (w/preface) in the Eclipse special edition.

Any theories on Breaking Dawn?
Me personally, I'm hoping Jacob imprints on someone.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jul 12, 2008)

People keep getting on me to read it but it alas, I can't find it. Walmart doesn't have it(I check 2? days ago) and neither does the library. Okay, the library has the -first- book however it was lost. She was suppose to look for it for me, plus she ordered the other books, too, last timeI was in  I'm in no way a romance person, I love horror, but everyone seems so into it soI thought I would give it a try.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jul 12, 2008)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> People keep getting on me to read it but it alas, I can't find it. Walmart doesn't have it(I check 2? days ago) and neither does the library. Okay, the library has the -first- book however it was lost. She was suppose to look for it for me, plus she ordered the other books, too, last timeI was in  I'm in no way a romance person, I love horror, but everyone seems so into it soI thought I would give it a try.


I found mine at Target. There were also some at Borders the other day. Target has it onsale , Twilight and New Moon paperbacks, for $8.50/book.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jul 12, 2008)

Closest Target is...over 2 hours away as far as I know. I use to love Target as a kid but when we moved here fromthere we never much went back :XPlus the library ordered them so I can read for free and if I hate them no money lost


----------



## lalena2148 (Jul 12, 2008)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> Closest Target is...over 2 hours away as far as I know. I use to love Target as a kid but when we moved here fromthere we never much went back :XPlus the library ordered them so I can read for free and if I hate them no money lost


Aw, that stinks about Target, but I understand about reading them for free. My library lost there copies. And there are already 261 holds on Breaking Dawn!

Side note, my friend introduced me to the Mitch Hansen Band. They're a band that records songs based on Twilight. I was skeptical at first, but their songs are pretty good. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6bAqi9uycM&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6bAqi9uycM&feature=related[/ame]
That one is one of my favorites!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jul 17, 2008)

Did you guys see the movie is comign to theatres in December? 

The books are very good, but very laughable. Vampires without fangs? That turn into a freaking dico ball in sunlight? what the fudge is that all about? Disappointment. I was telling my husband about it and he was like ''So...what makes them vampires?'' and all I could come up with was ''Uh....they run really fast."

But I suppose it makes up for it with creativity in other areas. WEll not really i'm still disappointed.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jul 17, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Did you guys see the movie is comign to theatres in December?
> 
> The books are very good, but very laughable. Vampires without fangs? That turn into a freaking dico ball in sunlight? what the fudge is that all about? Disappointment. I was telling my husband about it and he was like ''So...what makes them vampires?'' and all I could come up with was ''Uh....they run really fast."
> 
> But I suppose it makes up for it with creativity in other areas. WEll not really i'm still disappointed.


Yeah the movie comes out 12.12.08. I'm excited about it. But they trailer looked kinda cheesy effects wise. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

The no fangs things didn't bother me too much actually. The whole venom thing was kinda interesting as I hadn't heard about that kind of vampire before. It was intriguing and made up for the lack of fangs for me.

The glitter skin, however, was so annoying I did almost put the book down. WTF. "We can't go out in the sun because we shimmer?":magicwand: :foreheadsmack:


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahhhh!!!! Biggest Twilight fan ever right here!! I pre-ordered Breaking Dawn like 2 months ago. Although that means I can't start at midnight :? Did anyone see the new movie trailer scenes on Entertainment Tonight?? *squeal* I Tivo'ed it and watched it over and over..... I've been following all the new information from the movie, all the interviews and glimpses and everything! 

Actually, when I heard about Twilight, I was like ehhhh that sounds stupid. But then, I thought the same thing about Harry Potter and I loved that. So, I read the first one. Then immediately read the other two!! And may I say, Edward > Harry!

Ok, now I feel like a ridiculous fan-girl:embarrassed:


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 1, 2008)

Less than 24 hours till the midnight release of Breaking Dawn!!!! Who's excited?? ME! Hahaha, but I pre-ordered it to be shipping to me, so umm I have to wait a bit longer.

In retrospect, I don't know why I didn't pre-order it from Barnes and Noble or something.... :?

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 1, 2008)

I got twilight for my birthday and finished it yesterday i brought the sequal - i thought it was moonlight,, what on earths breaking dawn???


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> *JAK Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Did you guys see the movie is comign to theatres in December?
> ...


Those three things make me want to burn every copy of this series on the planet.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2008)

My daughter was up at 4:30 this morning... and at the local Barnes and Noble by 5:00 (AM!) to get on line for "Breaking Dawn". It doesn't come out until midnight tonight! She's on line for a Purchasing Bracelet (that they will start passing out at 6 pm!).After they get their numbered bracelets,her and all her friends will come back here for a Twilight party... then back to the book storebefore midnight! THEN they will go to another friends house for an all nightreading party...


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 1, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I got twilight for my birthday and finished it yesterday i brought the sequal - i thought it was moonlight,, what on earths breaking dawn???


Twilight is the first book in the series, then New Moon, then Eclipse, and tomorrow (tonight) comes out the 4th and last book, Breaking Dawn.


I'm still really excited and regretting getting it in the mail, but I ordered it like 3 months ago. Won't be going to any of the midnight parties :? 1) I won't buy it then anyways and 2) None of my friends have read it! I've suggested it to several people, but they're all too busy to sit and read them. So I'm just going to jump around the house and go to bed early so I can wake up for the mail!! :biggrin2:


----------



## myLoki (Aug 1, 2008)

*I started reading Twilight because my sister brought it home one day last year. I was HOOKED! Not so much because of the whole vampire thing but because I love love stories. I pre-ordered mine last month and I'm kind of glad I did. I hate waiting in line and I just would have ended up not buying it till next month when the craze had died down. I can wait till Saturday to read it. I'll just have to stay off the internet sites because I know some people will try to ruin it.

t.


gwhoosh wrote: *


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I got twilight for my birthday and finished it yesterday i brought the sequal - i thought it was moonlight,, what on earths breaking dawn???
> ...


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 1, 2008)

*sob* I just got an e-mail from Amazon that my order shipped TODAY, from Jacksonville  I don't think it's going to make it to tomorrow. If so, I won't get it till Monday, possibly TUESDAY!!!! NOOOOoooo!!!!! I'm soooo upset (as though you couldn't tell)


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2008)

You might get it by tomorrow! They are usually pretty good about delivering the next day. Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 1, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> You might get it by tomorrow! They are usually pretty good about delivering the next day. Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


Thanks! I hope so!  Jacksonville is about 5 hours away, they can accomplish that in a day, right? Right?!


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2008)

RIGHT!!!!! (When my daughter ordered a Harry Potter book, it was shipped Fed Ex on a Friday from Indiana, we got it at our door on Long Island, NY by 11:00 Saturday morning...) Good Luck!


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 2, 2008)

It didn't come today.... 

:sad::tears2::bigtears:


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 2, 2008)

Ummm... today isn't over yet! They deliver until 5 pm. (Keeping my fingers crossed for you!)


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the vote of confidence, but it's being shipped with the US postal service, and we already got our mail, and no book  I hope for everyone's health it come son Monday then. I'm really tempted to go out and just buy a (more expensive) copy and return the other one....


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 2, 2008)

Awwww.... I'm sorry... I was hoping you would get it today. I havn't seen my daughter since last night. She took her copy and went to an all night reading party at a friends house. (I'm hoping she'll be home for dinner!)


----------



## Becca (Aug 2, 2008)

*gwhoosh wrote: *


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I got twilight for my birthday and finished it yesterday i brought the sequal - i thought it was moonlight,, what on earths breaking dawn???
> ...



NEW MOON thats it!!

Thanks xxx


----------



## myLoki (Aug 2, 2008)

Mine was shipped UPS. I hope it gets here today!

t.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 2, 2008)

$16.09 at Target


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG I. Am. FURIOUS!!! :grumpy::grumpy: Not only did I STILL not get it today, but IT'S STILL IN JACKSONVILLE!!!! *stomps around in a fury*


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats nuts!


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 4, 2008)

That is really not fair! Don't they KNOW your waiting??!?!?!?!


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 4, 2008)

*dancing in circles* Finished it yesterday. 750 pages! Good God, what was she thinking. But it flew by, not complaining. When other people have finished, let me know so we can discuss!!!!

Nadia


----------



## Becca (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm starting to read New Moon tonight - am i way behind ?!?!

:embarrassed:


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 4, 2008)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> *dancing in circles* Finished it yesterday. 750 pages! Good God, what was she thinking. But it flew by, not complaining. When other people have finished, let me know so we can discuss!!!!
> 
> Nadia


I got it at midnight on the 2nd and finished it 8pm that evening! So, yeah I'm done and ready to discuss!


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 5, 2008)

Since it was still so far away this morning, I was afraid I wouldn't get it till Wednesday. So I went to Sam's Club, and wouldn't you believe they had it for the same pre-order price as amazon.com ($12.xx), except no $4 shipping?! :shock: So I bought it and I'm sending that stupid package straight back once it finally DOES arrive! 

I started 11:45 am and just finished at 2:15am :biggrin2: I only paused to eat and watch an episode of the Mole and OMG am I AMPED UP!! Whooo. Not going to sleep for a whiiiiile. No siree.


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, and (one) of my favorite quotes?

Emmett: Go Gators!


:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


Ummm I've had some time to reflect though. And while I was satisfied with the ending, the whole of it just seemed kind of....out there, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ChandieLee (Aug 5, 2008)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> *dancing in circles* Finished it yesterday. 750 pages! Good God, what was she thinking. But it flew by, not complaining. When other people have finished, let me know so we can discuss!!!!
> 
> Nadia


I finished it a few hours ago. I'm totally in if you and anyone else who finished it wants to discuss. :biggrin2:


----------



## ChandieLee (Aug 5, 2008)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> *dancing in circles* Finished it yesterday. 750 pages! Good God, what was she thinking. But it flew by, not complaining. When other people have finished, let me know so we can discuss!!!!
> 
> Nadia


I finished it a few hours ago. I'm totally in if you and anyone else who finished it wants to discuss. :biggrin2:


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't TALK ABOUT IT! Don't! Put a spoliers warning in the title if you do! 



I haven't read it, and probably wont get a chance until next pay day (Two weeks from this past THursday)


----------



## myLoki (Aug 5, 2008)

Ugh. I'm so mad! My book was "Delayed in Transit" and BARELY made it to Dallas yesterday! I am sending an angry email to Walmart after I post this. :tantrum:


t.


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 5, 2008)

gwhoosh - I responded to your post, but I moved it out into another thread so it wouldn't give anything away to the guys who haven't read it yet...


----------



## Gabby (Aug 24, 2008)

recently one of my friends told me about the series, so i ordered all 4 books.. I started on book one, and read it in 8 hours. i was hooked. i haven't been this hooked in a book for quite some time. the last vampire book i was this hooked on was The vampire diaries. Some of the things in it are a bit, odd, butdifferent places has their own ledgends on vampires. The sparkley skin was a bit, what the ?? but I don't mind the no fangs, they still bite and drink blood, which I think for the most part makes the basis of a vampire in most peoples heads.. I have not read all of the books yet, still in the process, which reminds me, why am i here instead of reading... oh yeah i was eating and didn't want to spill food on my book


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Gabby wrote: *


> recently one of my friends told me about the series, so i ordered all 4 books.. I started on book one, and read it in 8 hours. i was hooked. i haven't been this hooked in a book for quite some time. the last vampire book i was this hooked on was The vampire diaries.


ME TOO! I love "The Vampire Diaries!" Did you hear The Vampire Diaries V: Damon comes out next Feb?


----------



## Gabby (Aug 24, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > recently one of my friends told me about the series, so i ordered all 4 books.. I started on book one, and read it in 8 hours. i was hooked. i haven't been this hooked in a book for quite some time. the last vampire book i was this hooked on was The vampire diaries.
> ...


oo no, but thanks for the heads up


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Gabby wrote: *


> oo no, but thanks for the heads up


No problem. LJ Smith has a website with more info here. Not sure how thrilled I am about the Book V (well it's all about Damon so it can't be terrible ) but after being somewhat dissappointed with TVD Book IV I'm a little nervous. I kinda feel the same way about Twilight as I do with the Vampire Diaries; it's a trilogy to me. Both book fours were SO different and out there.


----------



## Gabby (Aug 24, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > oo no, but thanks for the heads up
> ...


I actually never knew until about 3 weeks ago that there was a book 4 for TVD.. But I am considering reading it.. I'm reading breaking dawn for sure, sometimes as much as we wish the story would go on, sometimes it is just better that they stop at a certain book.. Still I'm excited about the movie.. and thanks again


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Gabby wrote: *


> I actually never knew until about 3 weeks ago that there was a book 4 for TVD.. But I am considering reading it.. I'm reading breaking dawn for sure, sometimes as much as we wish the story would go on, sometimes it is just better that they stop at a certain book.. Still I'm excited about the movie.. and thanks again


TVD Book IV (Dark Reunion) isn't awful, but it's not as good as the others. But to me, like Breaking Dawn, it's worth reading for the sake of completion. I didn't loathe either of them, but they could have been better. But heck, that's what fanfiction is for, right?!?!

BTW, did anyone see that "Midnight Sun," Twilight from Edward's perspetive, was purportedly leaked online ?? (the first 12 chapters anyway). I don't know about you, but I'm more interested in Edward's perspective of Twilight as opposed to Bella's.


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG I'm reading New Moon yh and im about a quarter of the way through - not very far but i havent had much time - and last night i got so scared LOL!


----------



## Gabby (Aug 25, 2008)

HAHA Ijust finished new moon, I'm geting about as much sleep as the Cullens I only just started reading the first book a couple of days ago,I took a few hours break after the first book, and picked up book 2, I was so involved in the book that i didn't realized how involved until my hubby's alarm clock was going off this morning. I tried to sleep, slept 2 hours maybe, then was back up to finish the book. There are so very few books that can capture me like this.. haha probally a good thing ;-) although i'm actually glad I'm reading them now rather than when they first came out.. having to wait all that time for the next book in the series *shudders*


----------



## PepnFluff (Aug 26, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> $8.50/book.


Woah talk about bargain her theyre like $35-40 for one books, my friends dad brought her the whole series so we steal them off her lol.


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 26, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> *lalena2148 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > $8.50/book.
> ...


Overstock.com has the entire series for asteal! Plus,all the books ship (together or separately) for only $2.95!Twilight (Paperback for $6.04, Hardcover for $11.39), New Moon (Paperback for $6.26, Hardcover for $11.39), Eclipse (Paperback $8.99, Hardcover for $11.39) and Breaking Dawn (Hardcover $12.69).


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2008)

Its getting too the point where i can't wait to go to bed so i can read LOL

I go to bed at 10 and dont stop reading until like quarter past 11 when my mum and dad come to bed!

*Becca*


----------



## Gabby (Aug 26, 2008)

another way to buy them all fairly cheap, join one the bookclubs.. I joined science ficion book club. I've been a member before,.. any rate $1 a book, for 6 books plus S+H, total was $18, for 6 books.. all hard cover.. all I have to do is buy 4 morebooks in 2 years.. um yeah like that'll be a problem, i think i already have a good 6 books on my wishlist.. And they are typically almost always cheaper than getting them in the store.. just an idea anyone looking to get several books at once..


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG last night New Moonn made me cry!

When Edward was telling Bella how much he loved her and that he always loved her. I should of been asleep :sleep:but instead i was :cry2


----------



## Becca (Aug 30, 2008)

I finished New Moon last night and went out and bought Eclipse today :biggrin2:


----------



## Gabby (Aug 30, 2008)

just finished eclipse, and about to start breaking dawn.. good news is my hubby is working a 12 hour shift tomorrow, so just me the critters and the book..754 pages i need the time LOL


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

*Gabby wrote: *


> 754 pages i need the time LOL


LOL - Sounds like heaven though! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 754 pages i need the time LOL
> ...



hAHA yup finished it last night at 2am.. course there were a few intruptions yesterday, but i mannaged to stick right on top of getting through the booknow i can finish reading the draft she posted of midnight sun.

Did everyone see that. because the chapters were leaked she has realeased the rough draft on her web site, 264 pages worth. 

I do hopethat it doesn't take as long as she seems to think it will for her to get back to writing it. I found it interesting what I've read of it so far..


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Gabby wrote: *


> hAHA yup finished it last night at 2am.. course there were a few intruptions yesterday, but i mannaged to stick right on top of getting through the booknow i can finish reading the draft she posted of midnight sun.
> 
> Did everyone see that. because the chapters were leaked she has realeased the rough draft on her web site, 264 pages worth.
> 
> I do hopethat it doesn't take as long as she seems to think it will for her to get back to writing it. I found it interesting what I've read of it so far..


I don't think she has the intention of finishing it ever. And I feel like her response, even though she is justified about being angry having her property stolen, is a slap in the face to her fans. I didn't love BD but I LOVED Midnight Sun...so far. I didn't think it was possible, but getting to see Twilight from Edward made me love his character even more. It's fantastic! It made me WANT to read the saga again.

But now, I doubt we're going to get it. And frankly, two years ago, she said that she had 'almost 300 pages done.' There's a theory going around that maybe she just doesn't want to finish it at all. :shrug: I don't know. All I know is she is the one who will lose millions by not publishing MS.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> > I don't think she has the intention of finishing it ever. And I feel like her response, even though she is justified about being angry having her property stolen, is a slap in the face to her fans. I didn't love BD but I LOVED Midnight Sun...so far. I didn't think it was possible, but getting to see Twilight from Edward made me love his character even more. It's fantastic! It made me WANT to read the saga again.
> >
> > But now, I doubt we're going to get it. And frankly, two years ago, she said that she had 'almost 300 pages done.' There's a theory going around that maybe she just doesn't want to finish it at all. :shrug: I don't know. All I know is she is the one who will lose millions by not publishing MS.




that may be possible. but i can see several points of view there. I myself have been working on my own story, it's basics start from a story I had written when I was a teen, but it's far more developed now. I had set it aside for years without thought, and now I'm working on it again. 

maybe she doesn't want to finish the book, maybe she does. maybe she's just so angry right now she can't think about it, she is after all human. 

I think she'd do really well in sales from it though. ultimately you have to put yourself in her shoes. 

would you want her to continue on as is not getting the best possible work put into it, or would you rather she continue at her own pace, as irritating as it is to wait.. maybe it'll never be published, and maybe it will. 

at least for myself it helps that i can see many sides to it. currently I'm going to dive into waiting on the movies.. maybe seeing her creation brought to life will help rekindle that spark of interest for her..

*fingers crossed* for me at least i heard they were thinking of shooting new moon and eclipse together, because after all vampires aren't allowed to age as the actors surely have to... *sighs*

what will be will be.. I'm just leaning more on hoping for her to finish it


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Can I just ask - why is she angry? :?


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Gabby wrote: *


> > that may be possible. but i can see several points of view there. I myself have been working on my own story, it's basics start from a story I had written when I was a teen, but it's far more developed now. I had set it aside for years without thought, and now I'm working on it again.
> >
> > maybe she doesn't want to finish the book, maybe she does. maybe she's just so angry right now she can't think about it, she is after all human.
> >
> > ...


Oh, no I can see both sides. Like I said, I understand that she's upset. I've been working on my own novel for years now and I'd be pissed too if someone who I trusted took the manuscript and made it public.

However, this could have also been a tremendous career move for her. After the backlash from Breaking Dawn, making this public resparked the fandom.

And yes, I do think she needs a break to cool off. But the way she worded her note on the website was almost like she was punishing the fandom for one person who put the leak on the web. And I believeleaks happen ALL the time for almost every author. I think she should have waited to make her thoughts known to the public until she was feeling a little clearer. There is now a trememdous backlash because some of her fans feel personally attacked by her. Me, I'm not one of them because I do understand her point of view...I just think she went about announcing it the wrong way.

And about MS, how hard is it to write Edward's side? She already basically pulls quotes from Twilight. The whole story, or 95% of it, is already done. Now all she had to do was throw in some Edward angst. But I did love Midnight Sun...unfortunately the end of Chapter 12 is RIGHT before the Meadow scene. :sigh:

BabyBunnies, she's mad because someone she trusted leaked the first 12 chapters of Midnight Sun. Check out the message on her website here.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 1, 2008)

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> Oh, no I can see both sides. Like I said, I understand that she's upset. I've been working on my own novel for years now and I'd be p*ssed too if someone who I trusted took the manuscript and made it public.
> 
> However, this could have also been a tremendous career move for her. After the backlash from Breaking Dawn, making this public resparked the fandom.
> 
> ...






you know i was paranoid to let anyone read what i've written, but this only makes me even more so.. I love reading from both view points, and i love the insight she is giving to edwards charater. hopefully it will blow over. 

I do think that she wrote to quickly about it and while you can tell she was tryin to hold back a bit, it just wasn't enough. Seems she felt the need to respond quickly. 

I don't hold that against her. I feel for her honestly.


----------



## Becca (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh thanks gosh poor her


----------

